# CPC-A in Kennesaw, GA looking to get experience through volunteer or paid position



## tdumed (Apr 2, 2013)

A bit about me: I am a stay-at-home mom who has taken Kennesaw State University's continuing education medical office courses in order to be trained to enter the medical field. I am certified through AAPC as a CPC-A and through NHA as a medical office administrative assistant.

I am loyal and dependable: My employment history includes four years as an administrative assistant to the Director of Business Affairs at a college and four years as a legal secretary. At the college, I oversaw insurance claims for faculty and staff. As a legal secretary, I worked independently while the lawyer traveled regularly; and, of course, my typing speed was high, around 70 WPM.

I am an independent worker and consciencious: For several years, I taught homeschool elementary and middle school classes, independently preparing for each class, grading projects, as well as regular assignments, and giving semester grades to parents. Record-keeping held high importance, and I stayed abreast of all requirements for same.

I am hospitable and get along well with others: For eight years, I have given piano lessons in my home studio. Retention rate among my students is high. Bonding occurs with the families as we not only share scheduled weekly lessons and prepare for quarterly performances, but communicate about practicing, monthly payments, and general life discussions. Friendships develop between my piano students' families and mine, as well as among themselves as they meet and become acquainted at our regular concerts. 

It's in my nature to "crack my own whip" and use my time wisely. I have made A's in my medical classes and have passed tests for certification on the first attempt. I am able to excel in any entry-level position within a medical office. 

Please take a moment to look at my resume below. Because of my medical training, certifications, employment history, skills, and personal integrity, I believe that I would excel in any entry-level position. Will you please call me for an interview? I would love to discuss a position with you! 


TERESA UNKEFER, CPC-A
4230 Carillon Trace NW, Kennesaw, GA 30144	
404/771-6347	teresaunkefer@gmail.com

OBJECTIVE 
To provide knowledgeable and efficient administrative assistance in a medical office.

SKILLS 
•	Competent CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS knowledge (CPC-A certification through AAPC, Marietta chapter, active member â€“ ask Chinwe Gaines or Kim-Marie Walker at Wellstar or Reba Harrison at Emory about me.)
•	Dependable, timely work, self-motivated, independent worker
•	Strong knowledge of insurance claims processes
•	Medical transcription experience, medical terminology knowledge
•	Strong computer and keyboard skills (MS Excel, Word, internet apps, 70 WPM)
•	Fundamental bookkeeping (Purdue Accounting semester class â€“ â€œAâ€�)
•	Ability to keep financial records, bill, and post payments accurately
•	Ability to consistently communicate on a professional level
•	Years of administrative assistant experience
•	Exceptional reading, writing and mathematical skills
•	Consistent demonstration of professional customer service 
•	Positive attitude and strong work ethic (dependable, confidential)
•	Coordinates multiple projects and resolves issues, high level attention to details
•	Resourceful and flexible, quick learner, active listening skills 

EXPERIENCE
Recent (2010-2011): Deborah's Touch, Inc. (professional, organized, accurate, timely work) Medical transcription. Attached letter of recommendation from Deborah Burns, CEO.

Current (2011-now):  Homestyle Music (part-time, independent contracted music teacher) Adhere to guidelines, provide enhanced instruction.

Current (2005-now): Teresa's Piano Studio (self-starter, administrator, customer-friendly service: 8 years) Established business; developed strong customer skills; generated rapport; advertised; interview potential students; supervise 13 students (high student retention rate); schedule and streamline private lessons; secure curriculum; coach students towards exceptional performance; communicate regularly with parents; prepare monthly statements, collect monthly fees, accurate business records on MS Excel spreadsheet; direct quarterly concerts.

19 years (1993-2012): Home school Teacher (perseverant, committed, perfectionist) Selected curriculum, prepared lesson plans, determined grades, kept accurate records, 
developed college transcripts and portfolios, determined talents and instituted 
supplemental education. Supervised three students at home and 15 in classes.

4 years (1984-1988): Legal Secretary (independent worker, excellent service, dependable) Managed a law office (answered phone, filed, scheduled, took dictation, typed legal documents), worked independently while the lawyer traveled regularly.

4 years (1980-1984): Administrative Assistant (insurance claims, EOB comprehension, scheduled 	appointments, answered phones, typing and filing experience)

EDUCATION

•	KSU Medical Billing and Coding (Grade: A) (teachers: Kim-Marie Walker, CPC and Reba Harrison, CPC). Semester class (24 weeks, eight hours per week) which provided thorough instruction to accurately record patient information, verify insurance policies, track patient accounts, and assign codes from CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS. The class also introduced a â€œvirtual externship,â€� a computer simulation that covered appointment scheduling, creating and maintaining a patient record, patient registration, preauthorization, and coding for a multi-specialty office.

•	KSU Medical Office Assisting (Grade: A) (teachers: Linda Foster, CPC and Pam Jordan, CPC). Semester class (24 weeks, eight hours per week) which taught all aspects of serving the public as a medical office administrative assistant. Topics included  professional behavior and interpersonal skills; ethics and law; body structure and systems; HIPAA privacy and security basics; office environment and daily operations, including scheduling appointments, writing communications and processing mail, keeping accurate paper or electronic medical records; health insurance knowledge including creating claims and posting insurance payments; entering charge transactions and patient payments, including professional fees, billing and collecting; and emergency preparedness (including CPR and first aid training).

•	Medical Transcription through Deborah's Touch, Inc., Phoenix, AZ. Two-part program included 500 page workbook covering medical terminology, medications and anatomy, researching and developing usage of medical resources (i.e., Taber's Cyclopedic Medical Dictionary, Saunders Pharmaceutical Word Book, and Sloane's Medical Word Book). The course then provided 1200 pages of transcription experience from 19 CDs and included authentic medical transcription in a variety of styles, including foreign accents.

•	Purdue University Accounting  (Grade: A), West Lafayette, IN. Successfully completed Purdue University's semester-long accounting class in 1991. After acquiring an A in the class, the teacher encouraged me to pursue accounting (quick understanding).

•	Fort Wayne Bible College, B.S., Christian Education, Music, and Bible (cum laude), Ft. Wayne, IN (later became Taylor University). Four-year degree completed in 1981.

CERTIFICATIONS

•	Certified Professional Coder Apprentice (CPC-A, through AAPC) - CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS â€“ demonstrated empowered knowledge through passing certification exam on the first attempt. Have already attained more CEUs than required for recertification in July.

•	Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (through NHA)

AFFILIATIONS

•	AAPC â€“ Active member of the Marietta chapter. 

•	Northstar Church. Volunteer: 1st grade teacher.


----------

